# Bernardinus de Moor on the testimony of the senses



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 12, 2021)

That the Testimony of the Senses in cases of this sort is not entirely to be rejected, it is evident: 1. Because God makes use of this means to engender Faith, Romans 10:14, 17; whence, not only is the use of this means proven, but hence also it is apparent that the Senses are not in all things and always fallible; for otherwise this means would not be suitable to engender certain knowledge.

2. The sacred text seeks arguments from the Senses to confirm Theological truths, of which sort, for example, is the Resurrection of Christ, which is confirmed by the testimony of sight, Matthew 28:6, of sight and touch together, Luke 24:39; Peter appeals to the seeing and hearing of Christ’s glory, 2 Peter 1:16-18; John appeals to hearing, seeing, and touching together in matters regarding the economy of Christ, 1 John 1:1. Now, 3. the Faithfulness of God does not allow us to believe that He has willed to make sport of men, by sending them to testimony, which was designed as uniquely apt to cheat and to deceive.

For the reference, see Bernardinus de Moor on the testimony of the senses.


----------

